# Their starting to strut!



## smittyou812s

I work outside all day and do some driving around. Over the last two days i have seen some strutters with the hens! Glad to see spring here it's been a long cold winter here in ne ohio!


----------



## ezbite

Good to hear, also good to see you're still around.


----------



## supercanoe

I watched a gobbler strut for an hour straight on Sunday.


----------



## bobk

Saw these guys yesterday morning. When I went out to start my car they were gobbling like crazy.


----------



## phishyone1

Great photos BobK........ Got me pumped up for spring for sure


----------



## seang22

Really great photos.. Hopefully they don't start to early


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> Saw these guys yesterday morning. When I went out to start my car they were gobbling like crazy.


you have some good looking pets....I hope something is on my place besides the neighbors dogs  they sure have ruined it lately


----------



## buckeyebowman

My buddy's wife saw about 30 birds in a farm field the other day with a bunch of gobblers all puffed up and strutting. Can't wait!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316

Those don't count Scumfrog lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog

They are of the same species Bob!!!! =) LOLOL


----------



## jiggin'fool

I was driving to north canton yesterday south on 77... I passed shuffle street and just past that on ramp and there was a beautiful tom in full strut with 3 or 4 hens 20 yards off the highway in a swamp! That's was about 10 am!


----------



## ironman172

you guys are making me want to go...I do need another fan or 2 on the cabin wall, and they are tasty too


----------



## freshwater_newb

I finish my Ohio hunter Ed. this week. Looks like it'll be just in time.


----------



## Eye Spy

Scum, those part of the bay view birds? There are quite a few that hang around there.


----------



## smittyou812s

I was out this afternoon driving around! I saw two jakes fly across the road and in a few fields just gobblers feeding! I have to get a camera to post some photos! They have split up from winter flocks for sure! I haven't heard much hard goobling in morning though just the on roost ! Funny though more around 10am! Once it warms up! Rain will hamper anything for a few days!


----------



## shroomhunter

I saw a flock in a field near Coshocton with 2 Toms in full strut the other evening. Always a neat thing to see.


----------



## Bulldog1149

Off topic , but does anyone else notice you can open some photos but not others. The 8 turkey photo with three strutting no problem. Whatever was crossing the road I can't open. Some also kick over to photobucket. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

